# Why the brackets around the tempo?



## skypilotpete (Sep 22, 2011)

I have been reading the notes accompanying my copy of the Brandenburg Concertos (Combattimento Consort Amsterdam). For each of the concertos, the tempo of the first movement is sometimes contained within brackets and sometimes not:
Concerto No.1: 1: (Allegro moderato)
Concerto No.2: 1: (Allegro moderato)
Concerto No.3. 1: (Allegro moderato)
Concerto No.4: 1: Allegro
Concerto No.5: 1: Allegro
Concerto No.6: 1: (Allegro)

None of the other movements have their tempo enclosed within brackets. Could someone please tell me what the significance of the brackets is?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Those are parentheses, not brackets...

It most likely means that Bach did not supply a tempo indication, so the tempi are implied by the editor or performer.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Those are parentheses, not brackets...


Depends whether you're more of a literature or a math person.


----------



## skypilotpete (Sep 22, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> Those are parentheses, not brackets...


Thank you for your helpful answer about the musical question. But since you raised the issue of grammar, the hard distinction between "brackets" and "parentheses" only exists in US English. In UK English, and Australian English, that distinction is not clear cut. ( ) Are referred to as "Round Brackets" or "Brackets" or "Parentheses"; [ ] Are referred to as Square Brackets or Hard Brackets. 
The Complete Oxford Dictionary defines Parenthesis as "The upright curves ( ) used to mark off a word or clause inserted parenthetically; round brackets. Orig. as collective singular; now usu. in pl. (sometimes with singular form). in parentheses (also in (a) parenthesis ): in brackets."


----------

